# Onzlo and Bella's photorific thread



## u8myhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Alrighty, here are their condensed photos, from oldest to most recent.


These are from the week I got them;







*For those of you that don't know, this little guy is Onzlo,*






*And this is Bella,*






*Their first journey to the couch...*






*And when they had their new friend Trevi (Syrian Hampster, RIP)
*










Assorted others...











*My niece, Siobhan.*

















*Kael!*














































*And some pictures I took yesterday...*

















~Christine~


----------



## Fergi (Feb 24, 2005)

This is just way too cute! I love it. The pictures are so adorable, especially the ones with them with their friends. Oh and the birthday hats of course!

Fergi's mom


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 24, 2005)

Awww!! They're sooo cute!

They have the most Innocent little expressions


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup, me too, Fergi ...this picture and the one with the birthday hats.






More pictures, please, Christine. They're so adorable! I know they're completely trouble bubbles though because their expressions look so much like Tucker. They're such an adorable twosome. Give them a kiss for me and a big hug, if they'll allow it.

-Carolyn


----------



## u8myhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

They are far from innocent, let me tell you... I have the missing portions of wall/carpet to prove it. 

Whoever will be at the boathouse party will get to meet them since they're good traveling buns. RI to ME, (To show themto m.e.'s mother, )to NH is a long drive and they were just fine.

You guys don't want to temp me to post more pictures though... I have almost 600 from the seven months I've had them...



~Christine~


----------



## Fergi (Feb 24, 2005)

*u8myhouse wrote:*


> They are far from innocent, let me tell you... I have the missing portions of wall/carpet to prove it.
> 
> Whoever will be at the boathouse party will get to meet them since they're good traveling buns. RI to ME, (To show themto m.e.'s mother, )to NH is a long drive and they were just fine.
> 
> ...




My online animal album is much larger than my online family album! Bad mom I am!

Fergi's mom


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 24, 2005)

Bella and Onzlo are just so photogenic and they always seem to 'know' they are having their picture taken. I love where they are with your hamster too- Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 24, 2005)

They are soooo cute! I just love all their pictures!

Raspberry


----------



## u8myhouse (Mar 15, 2005)

* Post grooming pictures... Hence the towel covered in hair.*







*Do we look fat like this?*

*



*

*~Christine~*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey! :X They're not fat. You just caught them at the wrong angle!

Look at those BEAUTIES!





-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 15, 2005)

so cute. They look so good together.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 15, 2005)

That's so funny! They DO look like two little old ladies with those looks on their faces "Do we look fat?" LOL!

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at the noses. They are both soo cute. And they both pose so well. More pictures please.

Tina


----------



## gjsara (Mar 15, 2005)

great pictures!!! i love the one with the oscar in the background


----------



## Lissa (Mar 15, 2005)

You have such pretty bunnies!!


----------



## u8myhouse (Apr 15, 2005)

Onzlo and Bella were allowed outside for the first time this year today. 


































And here's one of Onzlo from a little while ago...








~Christine~


----------



## u8myhouse (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Fergi (Apr 15, 2005)

They are so adorable! I know I keep saying it but it is so true! Did they enjoy their outdoor freedom? Fergi and Sam have been spending the day out in our dog kennel and are busy digging tunnels, Diva has dug her fair share too! They look like they really enjoyed being out there.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Orions_girl16 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awww!! They are soo adorable!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 15, 2005)

I just LOVE this pic!!!!

Monkeys!


----------



## u8myhouse (Apr 15, 2005)

They love it outside, as long as there are no leashes involved. I'm going to try to convince my mother to build some kind of run for them in her back yard so I can just load them up and let em go... But I don't think my step-father will go for the idea, we shall see.

~Christine~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 16, 2005)

They look like they had a grand ole time! They are so cute! Sebastian was outside all day in his hutch and then got to play in his pen this evening while I did some yard work. He looked just like this while he watched his little girl on the swing set! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

They are both just so cute. They are such a cute little pair. What little cutie pies they are.

Tina


----------

